# Jumeirah village



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone live in jumeirah village triangle?? Looking to move here but after looking around I couldnt see a shared pool and this would be a huge put off for me. Please advise that would be great

Thanks
Craig


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

I've read a lot of complaints about huge DEWA bills problems and cost of cooking gas in JVT. Seems to be a delayed community over there. I hope you receive more feedback. Good luck.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I live in Jumeirah Village Circle. Both JVC and JVT (triangle) don't have community infrastructure yet. Hell, we barely have roads. 

We haven't got our DEWA bill yet.

-md000/Mike


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

md000 said:


> I live in Jumeirah Village Circle. Both JVC and JVT (triangle) don't have community infrastructure yet. Hell, we barely have roads.
> 
> We haven't got our DEWA bill yet.
> 
> -md000/Mike


Got mine Mike and it was really low :clap2: Hope DEWA haven't made an error - Hell no, that would NEVER happen


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Red_Nosed said:


> I've read a lot of complaints about huge DEWA bills problems and cost of cooking gas in JVT. Seems to be a delayed community over there. I hope you receive more feedback. Good luck.


Just to note that this feedback was for JVT specifically, not JVC.


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

I've been advised my better homes to stay clear as its no where near complete and going to take a long time! Can't be dealing with sand in my house everyday and no pool but it's a shame because the villas are huge. !! Back to springs then :-( unless people have suggestions ??


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

craignewcastle said:


> I've been advised my better homes to stay clear as its no where near complete and going to take a long time! Can't be dealing with sand in my house everyday and no pool but it's a shame because the villas are huge. !! Back to springs then :-( unless people have suggestions ??


Betterhomes and other real estate agencies have a vested interest in getting you into the Springs/Meadows. Why? They earn a higher commission due to the higher price.

-md000/Mike


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

md000 said:


> Betterhomes and other real estate agencies have a vested interest in getting you into the Springs/Meadows. Why? They earn a higher commission due to the higher price.
> 
> -md000/Mike


Seconded


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

craignewcastle said:


> I've been advised my better homes to stay clear as its no where near complete and going to take a long time! Can't be dealing with sand in my house everyday and no pool but it's a shame because the villas are huge. !! Back to springs then :-( unless people have suggestions ??


Any agent, not just this company, is going to try and push you in the direction of their stock that pays the highest commission! It's the same when you tell them your budget - e.g. say max 120k, then everything they show you will be 120 or 125k even if there are cheaper available. You really have to rely on your own research and groundwork. I think property finder is a much better website than Dubizzle for that. 

I still laugh at the guy pushing a 150k 1-bed in Burj Khalifa as I'd be hard pressed to find anything cheaper in Downtown!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The problem I had with Property Finder is that very few of the properties I ever enquired about didn't actually exist or were leased a long time ago.

This seemed to happen all the time:

"Hi, I'm calling about property x, would it be possisble to arrange a viewing?"

"What area are you looking to rent in and what's your budget? I'll line up some properties to show you."

"No, I'm calling about one specific property that I want to see."

"Yes yes of course, we have lots of properties that will suit your requirements, when are you free?"

*CLICK*


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

How is this different from any other real estate agency or agent? 

-md000/Mike




Gavtek said:


> The problem I had with Property Finder is that very few of the properties I ever enquired about didn't actually exist or were leased a long time ago.
> 
> This seemed to happen all the time:
> 
> ...


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> The problem I had with Property Finder is that very few of the properties I ever enquired about didn't actually exist or were leased a long time ago.
> 
> This seemed to happen all the time:
> 
> ...


I found that to be less of a problem and less frequent on property finder than on dubizzle. Dubizzle has a lot more spam adverts - i.e. an ad for an apartment with 10 photos of the outside of the building - obviously the agent doesn't have a property there, and is just trying to rope in clients.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> The problem I had with Property Finder is that very few of the properties I ever enquired about didn't actually exist or were leased a long time ago.
> 
> This seemed to happen all the time:
> 
> ...


This is specifically because only company listings can go on property finder, not individual agents. This means that the listings on PF are very reflective of how good a company is rather then how good the individual agents are.

Dubizzle has the same amount of company listings as PF but also individual agents can list on there as well. There are many frustrating things about property in Dubai and I agree that the spamming is maddening. Same advice as always, try and find a good agent and stick with them.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Same advice as always, try and find a good agent and stick with them.


Exactly. If you are looking for some potentially good agents and quality listings, try the ExpatForum Dubai Marketplace: Dubai & UAE Classifieds - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad I believe Bigjimbo has a few properties on there for rent.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Gabriala (Nov 23, 2011)

Any idea about the infrastructure development in Jumeirah VIllage South? I could see some massive development in the past few months. WOuld like to know when it will be completed? Heard its really good for long term investments as the location is very strategic!! and less priced for now...


----------

